# Tinc with worms! Panacur Dosage? Treatment protocol?



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just recently purchased a roughly adult sized (about 2 inches) citronella from a reptile show a few days ago. I was offered an amazing deal to take him home and was told the frog was just a little skinny because he was housed with two older females that were eating all his food. Well I was skeptical so he definately went into quarantine. He is being kept in recently started/planted 10g viv. Yesterday he was in the little water pond I provided off and on yesterday. Last night I noticed what was best described as "a ball of worms" in the water dish. Looks like he passed out more worms than he could hold. The crazy thing is since I have had him the passed few days he has even put on a little weight. He has been very active and feeding normally. No signs of problems. Was just a little skinny the first day I got him. 

I need some advice. Is this frogs own immune system causing him to pass these worms out? I have never seen a thread about them passing full grown worms, only larvae and eggs. Or could this frog have been wormed prior to my purchase? Other than this disgusting discovery he seems really healthy and is a beautiful highlighter yellow!! What should I do? I know that panacur is the number one recommended wormer, but at what dose and for how long? I know some people recommend not using it unless the frog exhibits problems with its parasitic load, but I'm the type that would rathe be safe than sorry. Please help a newbie out!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

are you sure that the worms were passed by the frog and not simply nematodes in your water? i think sending fecals off would be a wise next step, to see if indeed the frog is parasitized. 

james


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

They weren't the "usual" nematodes pictured in all of the threads. They were more fat bodied. They looked to be covered in some mucus also. He was purchased on the 3rd and the quarantine tank was set up that night. Is it possible to have the usual nematodes that size in your viv this soon? I forgot to mention that they appeared to be dead.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Dr Frye seems to answer emails extremely fast on the days he's open, so send him an email and describe the exact situation to him - he will tell you to send in fecals regardless though so read up on the sticky of collecting and sending fecals in this section


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply everyone!!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually if you can get some samples within the next couple of hours into a container like is shown in the sticky, you might be able to get them out today for examination tomorrow if he gets back to you with instructions in time for you to get to the post office - otherwise you would need to wait to send Monday for examination Tuesday


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

once you get confirmation on whats wrong, treatment is usually pretty easy to do so don't worry. Dr Frye is always good about making sure you know just what to do


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you so much, you all have been so helpful!


----------

